# Port Line/ Cunard, Laurence Connolly



## theoc81 (Apr 11, 2009)

A.B. saeman Larry Connolly, I served on the Port Fairy late 50's to the 60's, then on the Atlantic Conveyor until my retirement around 78. Interested in hearing from anybody who sailed with me.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hello Larry..........

we must have sailed together on the Atlantic Conveyor at some time...........
I was relief Radio Officer.

best regards.........

S2182


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Welcome to SN*

HI Larry:

We must have sailed on the Conveyor at the same time. I was 2/0 on her in 72 and 73. I sailed under Captains Des Landes, Bull, O'Brien and North. John Cooper was C/O and Davey Jones was Bosun. 

Enjoy the site.

Peter Dunford


----------



## theoc81 (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear from you all, my memory is not as good as it once was, my son is trying to teach me how to use the computer. This is a fasinating site, thanks to all who hold her together, iteases the boring days ashore


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Theo you have an intersting occupation, but do not we all do that every night LOL.


----------



## mary.hearn2 (Jul 31, 2009)

theoc81 said:


> A.B. saeman Larry Connolly, I served on the Port Fairy late 50's to the 60's, then on the Atlantic Conveyor until my retirement around 78. Interested in hearing from anybody who sailed with me.


dose any one know thomas jones .d/m on port new plymouth 
mary


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## Cunarder (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Larry - I also did relief R/O work on the Conveyor mid 70's

Cheers
Alan Marsden


----------



## rwshelley (Apr 30, 2011)

Larry, sorry I don't remember you but I was 2nd Engineer on the Causeway and Conveyor in the 70's


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

rwshelley said:


> Larry, sorry I don't remember you but I was 2nd Engineer on the Causeway and Conveyor in the 70's


Larry,
My memory is also failing but was on the Causeway standing-by at the yard in Newcastle and sailing early in 1970 then the Conveyor until summer 1971 as Snr 2nd.Mate. JAB Munroe was the first Captain on the Causeway with Davie Moore as Mate. On the Conveyor we had DesLandes,O'Brian, Bull, with John Cooper as Mate. Russel Gordon was C/E on one of them.


----------



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

*Port Fairy*



theoc81 said:


> A.B. saeman Larry Connolly, I served on the Port Fairy late 50's to the 60's, then on the Atlantic Conveyor until my retirement around 78. Interested in hearing from anybody who sailed with me.


Were you on board the Port Fairy when she lost a prop near the Suez Canal?


----------



## Erbbie (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Larry I remember you from the port Bernie we flew out to Montreal July 1970


----------



## Erbbie (Jul 29, 2015)

*To Larry Connolly*

hi Larry I sailed with you on the port Bernie in 1970we flew from gat wick via Iceland to Montreal I am retired now I was the engine room boy .


----------

